# Snot brood



## suprstakr (Feb 10, 2006)

Explain what is . If it's dead brood when you put in a toothpich swish around and you pull out a long snot ,thats american foul brood ( PUT HIVE IN HOLE AND BURN IT ) short snot less 1/4 in and breaks is european foul brood, can be treated .


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

people across the country are reporting problems in hive's that look like foul brood, bees with deformed wings,pms, etc but when tested they don't have foul brood, high mite counts etc. I have had three hives like that this year. they are blaming it on neonic. the hives I am having a problem with are on land used for organic planting, all the areas aroung it are hay fields, no chemicals that can be foundl.

mike

go to bee-l and search on snot brood should get two hits 070255 and 070233 not much info but shows that people all over the country are haveing it. mike


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Mike


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Following is from Aug 09 ABJ, p763:

There appears to be a (new?) brood disease that has appeared in the past 3 years, in which the brood pattern goes spotty (Cells filled w/ brood of mixed ages, rather than a nice pattern), the dying larvae turn yellowish, and die w/ "EFB-like" symptoms. Dr. Jeff pettis and Dennis vanEnglesdorp are seeing it on the East Coast. They've bestowed the descriptive name to it of "snotty brood". In Randy Oliver's test yards, the disease does not appear to spread easily form colony to colony and bees can be restocked onto deadouts without treatment. Randy finds that a "shot" of either antibiotic MAY help."


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Snot brood is not American Foul Brood - 
The larvae are white (or maybe very light tan) liquid (dissolving) PRIOR to capping.
No scale, no dark discoloration
If anything, it looks like EFB in that the infection is prior to capping. 
But again, no scale. 

I showed this to our State Apaiarist (I saw something I could not identify in two of my SARE colonies) and he described it as "snot brood" I thought at the time that he had made up the name himself. He states that he's seen it in commerical operations as they come through Maine. I imagine most hobby beekeepers in Maine aren't disease oriented enough to find it in early stages in their colonies. Jadczak is quite sure it is viral, not bacterial.

Absent any other way to manage it, I have removed all nutritional stress from the colony that is most infected (feeding 1-1 and pollen substitute) in the hopes that the bees will clear it up themselves. The other colony has not exhibited any symptoms for 4+ weeks. I began feeding just prior to EAS and have not checked the brood in this colony since, only just quick changes of feed/pollen. I'd be happy to post results here once I've gone through again. Last time I looked, there was at least I'd say about 15% infection in open brood, including drone brood. This was a dramatic increase over prior full inspection, +- 3 weeks before. This hive did go through a queen replacement (via swarming) after I saw the initial infection and continued through to the new queen's larvae. Ugh.


I hope this helps...


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

What causes it? Those of you that have noticed it, is it only when there is a natural dearth and the bees consume stored pollen and honey. Or, have you noticed it while there is a flow?


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Beeslave said:


> What causes it? Those of you that have noticed it, is it only when there is a natural dearth and the bees consume stored pollen and honey. Or, have you noticed it while there is a flow?


in my case I have only seen it in hives that had purchased queens so far. the natural dearth is interesting as thats all we have had this year so no way to answer that one. In my case I would have to say it showed up a couple years ago around the same time I started seeing sac brood also, never had it before. I have reused the comb also with no problem but mark the hives so that I can check on the progress. also am seeing the pms without high mite counts in a few hives, one day drop with no chemicals was two, with apiguard was seven, but even that was hard as the temps were not high enough for the chemical to work, will be putting apiguard on same hive again this weekend as we have higher temps. My guess is most people have it but don't notice it.

mike


----------



## Michelle622 (Aug 17, 2009)

I found two patches of dead white larvae today while inspecting my hives. Some were still whole, some were mushy and some were starting to liquify. The rest of the frame looks good, nice caped brood. I had no visible varroa mites and the hive beetles seem to be in check (5-10 in traps that are checked every week) I live in Central Florida, surrounded by orange groves so I am hoping that i had an exposure versus EFB. I only feed 1-1 sugar syrup now. 

Thanks for the info on this thread!


----------



## Michelle622 (Aug 17, 2009)

I was talking to my husband about the possibility that we have snot brood. He had a really good point about the two patches of affected brood, they were directly in line with the ends of my AJ's beetle trap. Very interesting, I have noticed the immediate killing power of oil from previous spills, it is possilbe the oil coated the new brood. I am not sure if the bees would quickly clean up the brood or wait unitl the oil evaporated a little.


Any comments?


----------



## Axtmann (Dec 29, 2002)

Is somebody using GAUCHO in your area?


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

They are using everything everywhere.


----------



## Michelle622 (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't know what they are using. I will have to check into it. Thanks for the reply.


----------

